# Joomla Installation not working correctly



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, not sure if this is the right forum to post in, but here goes the question.

I can install joomla just fine, but when I click on site, or admin when the web based installer is complete, (and after i delete the installation directory) I get this error message:


```
No configuration file found and no installation code available. Exiting...
```
If anyone could help, that'd be great.


----------



## hamiline (Jul 2, 2009)

If this on a shared host I would suggest contacting them, they might have a installer package they can provide for you and install this for you on the shared server.


----------

